# Peterborough 2010



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Starting to do my planning for next year.

Can anyone confirm whether MHF will be holding a rally at the Peterborough show next year (April?)

Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Hezbez

MHF will definitely be holding a rally at The National Motorhomeshow Peterborough in 2010.

We are at the moment awaiting confirmation of dates and club booking information from Warners, the show organisers.

I had this reply from Warners to my enquiry about next years shows on 6/10/09:

_"The new club packs are currently being designed and dates confirmed so all the info you need should be with you in the next couple of weeks."_

I haven't received it yet but I will list them all in the rally listings as soon as I do.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have now had full details of all Warners shows for next year.

All the shows where club rallies can be held are listed in the Rally section:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

So have a browse, decide which ones you want to attend and then add your name to the Provisional list of Attendees. Full booking instructions are on each listing so please DO NOT confirm your attendance until you have booked with the show organisers. They tell me that they expect on-line booking for all their shows to open in December so keep checking their website.

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/


----------

